# Homiletics



## dvddttmr (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a young man, who is young in the ministry. What are some of the best books on preaching?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2008)

Preachers and Preaching by MLJ

Preaching with Purpose: The Urgent Task of Homiletics by Jay Adams


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Dec 29, 2008)

Christ Centered Preaching by Bryan Chapell


----------



## ADKing (Dec 29, 2008)

Besides some of the standard works on this subject (like Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon's Lectures to My Students) the greatest way to learn to preach is to read (and listen to) other great preachers. Read the classic sermons of the Church from all ages. Be instructed by the examples of men God has powerfully gifted.


----------



## GTMOPC (Dec 29, 2008)

I listen to downloads from sermonaudio nearly everyday. I will listen to several sermons on a specific topic and in addition from what I gather from their treatment of the subject I critique their style, delivery, methods, etc. This has helped me deliver messages in a way that I might otherwise have goofed up, like touchy subjects. Definitely learn all you can from the old school, take what you can from the new school, and always...always preach from scripture!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are a few resources:

Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Art of Prophesying -- William Perkins - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Ministry of the Word -- William M. Taylor - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - What is Reformed Experimental Preaching? -- Joel R. Beeke - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Christian Preacher -- Edward Williams - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Art of Man-Fishing - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Sacred Rhetoric: or a Course of Lectures on Preaching -- R.L. Dabney - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Lectures to My Students -- C.H. Spurgeon - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Lectures on Preaching and the Several Branches of the Ministerial Office -- Philip Doddridge - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - Feathers for arrows; or, Illustrations for preachers and teachers, from my notebook -- C.H. Spurgeon - The PuritanBoard


----------



## jawyman (Dec 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Here are a few resources:
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Art of Prophesying -- William Perkins - The PuritanBoard
> Links and Downloads Manager - Preaching - The Ministry of the Word -- William M. Taylor - The PuritanBoard
> ...



I believe Andrew listed every single book that was required for Homiletics at PRTS. I also agree with the other brother that listens to sermons on sermonaudio. The more sermons you listen to, the more you learn (in my opinion).


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are aiming to be a pastor that there is much more to being a good pastor than being a good homiletician. And, I'm not downplaying homiletics. I believe every minister should read two books in addition to the required courses of study. One is The Art of Pastoring by David Hansen and Brothers, We Are Not Professionals by John Piper.


----------

